# WoW mal anders. Youtube Projekt



## Luciferas (9. April 2015)

Hey Leute, 

 

ich möchte euch mein erstes youtube let´s play ans herz legen. Es geht dabei um Folgendes, ich werde in wow eine char auf

 

lvl 100 questen, ich werde alle quests vorlesen und die gebiete durch questen. Ich hatte in den erste paar folgen ein paar probleme =(.

 

Ich hoffe ihr konnt dadrüber hinwegsehen und habt euren spaß. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCspdLPFV5plvRN1CIctCKtw


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2015)

Guten Abend Luciferas,

 

sehr schöne Idee. Vielleicht solltest du, wenn du das weitermachen willst, in ein neues/gutes Mikrofon investieren.

 

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist; wenn du eine Quest vorliest, dann lies die Quest vor. So Sachen wie auf NPCs, die gerade angelaufen eingehen und so, zieht einen irgendwie raus. Ist zwar irgendwie so dein Stil das Ganze etwas witzig anzugehen, aber Quest vorlesen, sollte Quest vorlesen sein. Generell fände ich das Projekt cooler, wenn man es RP-mäßig aufziehen würde und nicht so "comedymäßig" wie du.. aber das ist nur mein eigener Geschmack.

Ebenso bei der Leichnam-Quest .. total unkonzentriert und das nervt leider einfach


----------



## Xarran (14. April 2015)

Schön, dass du unter die Youtuber gehst. Frischen Wind kann man dort ja immer gebrauchen 

 

Ich finde die Soundqualität auch sehr störend. Zudem klingst du so, als könntest du nicht frei sprechen - gedämpft, etwas monotone Stimmlage. Da ist die Motivation, Dir 20 Minuten zu folgen nicht da. Die Quests quasi zu vertonen ist eine schöne Idee, aber ich würde mich dann auch entweder darauf festlegen oder eher darauf, Einsteigern die Questgebiete und den Spielablauf nahezubringen. Beides zusammen funktioniert nicht so richtig.

Und wenn du die Questvertonung vernänftig an den Zuschauer bringen willst, solltest du die Questtexte zumindest vor der Aufzeichnung einmal üben (ebenso die NPC-Name  ), denn Versprecher sind zwar natürlich, zerstören aber die Atmosphäre.

 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------

